# Help Me Pick Another One



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Last season I got my first CCP, the 12-8 / 4-8oz wrapped spinning and really like it. The budget is always an issue, but I figure one a year is within reason, no?

So anyway, I'm looking at another one, also wrapped spinning; A distance rod for mullet/whiting/kingfish, pompano, small blackies as well as the occasional pup. Will be running 12lb mono on it, with 25lb shock leader and a high/low rig with small cut bait/shrimp/etc. 

I'll be throwing 3oz / 60%, 4oz / 30% and 5oz / 10% of the time. 

It'll be held or spiked about equally. 

Distance, bite detection, weight, are the qualities I'm looking for.

Words of Wisdom? And no, trying out different ones before buying really isn't an option.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Easy,

13' 3-6. 

Close relative to the 12'8" 4-8 so there would be very little adjustment when switching between rods. Bite detection is superb, it bombs for looong distance and the weight is going to be very close to the 4-8 oz that you own.



Tommy


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I like easy.........


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

If you want distance: Get Tommys custom 14' 3-6 oz. I have two and they are great.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great suggestion by RR. It does increase the cost a bit but will flat out bomb....

Tommy


----------

